# Driveway pricing too low



## the05goat (Sep 28, 2012)

So bid a driveway today 1.5 cars wide 50ft long to garage easy pushes right of garage I quoted 45 per push every 3" she jumped on it like I was the only guy in town, am I underbidding driveways? At most it's a 10 minute job ?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Seems good to me, so you getting $90 for 6" of snow? or you mean you plowing every 3" and charging her $45 per visit?


----------



## the05goat (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah plow every 3 so 6" would be 90 and I'd plow it twice


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

the05goat;1654030 said:


> So bid a driveway today 1.5 cars wide 50ft long to garage easy pushes right of garage I quoted 45 per push every 3" she jumped on it like I was the only guy in town, am I underbidding driveways? At most it's a 10 minute job ?


Sounds like a good price (for her), if you ask me. What you need to do now is to offer her a deal...

Tell her this..

_"mam,

*I would like to get a few of your neighbors on your block and in the area, so that the significant discount I gave you can benefit both of us. As matter of fact, for every other customer in the neighborhood that you recommend, and I actually get signed up, I'll take $10 off of your plowing job. So in essence, if you find me 5 of your friends / neighbors in the area, and I get them all, you won't pay anything for your snow removal.

Although, if I'm not charging you for your snow removal, I wouldn't mind if you baked me a couple of fresh chocolate chip cookies on the days I show up...."
*_


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

the05goat;1654030 said:


> So bid a driveway today 1.5 cars wide 50ft long to garage easy pushes right of garage I quoted 45 per push every 3" she jumped on it like I was the only guy in town, am I underbidding driveways? At most it's a 10 minute job ?


You're lucky in my area a driveway that size might get you $25 per push. There are too many "beer money" plowers around here.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

04ram1500;1654063 said:


> You're lucky in my area a driveway that size might get you $25 per push. There are too many "beer money" plowers around here.


LOL Here Too....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Same here,good luck getting a driveway for that here.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

04ram1500;1654063 said:


> You're lucky in my area a driveway that size might get you $25 per push. There are too many "beer money" plowers around here.


same here prsportprsport


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Like many have said, not around here. There is a guy around here who has "prices starting at 8.00" on his truck. His mowing signs say starting at 14.95......have at it! Funny though I rarely see him around working,lol


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I am doing that for $35 up to 12". But, I plow once up to 12, then twice after. 
Otherwise, I might as well sell the truck. Never get more than that here.
Every 3 inches seems like a lot for a driveway. 
You scored.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

*only after a foot of snow*

I just got a text message from a guy asking about clearing his lot when there is around 12 inches of snow, how much would i charge. I will have to go have a look at this. I known it is frustrating listening to so and so will do it for X, you always have to keep in mind the bottom of the food chain needs snow service too.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What's this guying doing under 12"?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Walking in the snow, in a winter wonderland....


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

grandview;1654875 said:


> What's this guying doing under 12"?


This I guess


----------



## Roper7 (Sep 26, 2013)

the05goat;1654030 said:


> So bid a driveway today 1.5 cars wide 50ft long to garage easy pushes right of garage I quoted 45 per push every 3" she jumped on it like I was the only guy in town, am I underbidding driveways? At most it's a 10 minute job ?


Do you include clearing the sidewalk up to the door?


----------



## DOUIMET20 (Jan 6, 2013)

the05goat;1654030 said:


> So bid a driveway today 1.5 cars wide 50ft long to garage easy pushes right of garage I quoted 45 per push every 3" she jumped on it like I was the only guy in town, am I underbidding driveways? At most it's a 10 minute job ?


I charge $50-$80 per driveway 1 push all 10 minute jobs , then an extra $30 per walkway/stairs . Have had all my customers for over 6 years now .


----------



## Roper7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow. Sounds like great jobs for you. I'm afraid people around here would piddle themselves if they heard prices like that. Some winters in this area are so mild, they don't need any snow cleared, and the last two have been like that. And I think they get used to it. Now, with a good winter due in this area, it will be difficult to sale them on anything more than 30.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

time to move to that area nomsayin


----------



## the05goat (Sep 28, 2012)

Seems to be working so far I've signed up 6 so far and pushed average pricing to 50$ per driveway, what are people doing with 1 truck operations this will be my first solo year not subbing, trying to get 20-25 driveways so I can gross over a 1,000 a storm. I don't want to sacrifice service so that's why I'm capping myself at 25 and grouping in a 5 mile radius.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

the05goat;1657388 said:


> Seems to be working so far I've signed up 6 so far and pushed average pricing to 50$ per driveway, what are people doing with 1 truck operations this will be my first solo year not subbing, trying to get 20-25 driveways so I can gross over a 1,000 a storm. I don't want to sacrifice service so that's why I'm capping myself at 25 and grouping in a 5 mile radius.


Its good that you have a plan like that. Having a good service and focusing on it like you seem to be will help you get more later, more trucks, and more money if you want too! Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I saw a sign a couple weeks ago for some plow jockey offering $170 for the season for a standard double wide straight drive.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;1657515 said:


> I saw a sign a couple weeks ago for some plow jockey offering $170 for the season for a standard double wide straight drive.


Our market is that bad or worse, the sad part is if residential even if done at those low rates is done right, it would be far more profitable than commercial work around here it really sad.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

RLM;1657524 said:


> Our market is that bad or worse, the sad part is if residential even if done at those low rates is done right, it would be far more profitable than commercial work around here it really sad.


Yesterday I got a call for a double wide driveway 60 ft long I told her $20 a push and she said that was too high she pay's around $10 per push $195 for the season. I do the driveway next door and it always looks good. Commercial is stupid low.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

truckitup;1657526 said:


> Yesterday I got a call for a double wide driveway 60 ft long I told her $20 a push and she said that was too high she pay's around $10 per push $195 for the season. I do the driveway next door and it always looks good. Commercial is stupid low.


I feel lucky now. I plow several that aproximate that, and they are $27 to $29 each. These are the prices the previous route owner charged, and I am keeping for this first year. I will put them all up to an even $30 next year if we get any snow at all this year. They are all in a row, no more than 1000' between the first and last. The thing is, there's very little room to stack snow..a few are going to be real pains.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

So i went and look at the lot of the guy who said he wants it cleared after 12 inches, turns out it is where he stores his toys and only want to get in to check on them once in awhile, easy push with my truck.


----------

